# JSP: kann nicht in File schreiben



## gast-08 (7. Okt 2005)

hab schon verschiedene Varianten versucht mit PrintWriter und FileOutputStream. krieg einfach nix in mein File rein:


```
<%@ page language="java" import="java.io.*"%>
<%

PrintWriter writer = new PrintWriter(new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter(new File("users.txt"))));
out.write("erstellt");
writer.println("tescht");
out.write("geschrieben");
writer.close();
out.write("close");

%>
```

die 3 outputs werden im browser ausgegeben, keine exception wird gemeldet. es sollte alles funktionieren!

meiner datei hab ich die rechte 777 gegeben. (=> volle berechtigung)
liegts vlt. daran dass der owner der Datei ein normaler user ist?


danke für eure bemühungen

grüssle


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Okt 2005)

hmm

hast du vielleicht eine users.txt irgendwo von hand erstellt? und der Tomcat erzeugt eine weitere users.txt irgendwo ganz anders...

mach mal out.print(new File("users.txt").getAbsolutePath) oder sowas


----------



## gast-08 (7. Okt 2005)

tatsächlich!!  :lol: 

das file wurde in /usr/local/tomcat neu erstellt. ich habe eines manuell in /usr/local/tomcat/webapps/project/web/ erstellt.

es hat geklappt, dankeschön für den tip

cheerio,
gast-08


----------

